# Quad Cities Jam, Florence, AL 5-6-12



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok, I guess I'll start this one. 2X show

Who's Going! I don't plan on going to many shows outside of Tennessee but I hear this is a must-go-to show.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

So I'm the only one going to this? That will be boring.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll be there. I know Erin (bikinpunk) plans to be there. I know Steve Cook is hosting it...so he'll be there too.  

It's not too far of a drive, so hopefully more of us TN guys can make the trip down too.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for starting this thread. I meant to but never remembered. 

I'm definitely going!

It's only about an hour from me. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Lucky guys living so close....

Take plenty of PICS...


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

DAT said:


> Lucky guys living so close....
> 
> Take plenty of PICS...


Yes please. Would love to be there.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Come on now, Kentucky guys are welcome too. Make the trek. Do it.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll be happy to give someone a lift if they can make it to Decatur. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

One week to go. Anybody else planning to attend?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

We need a crew. 
To anyone who goes up, I'll give you RTA time free. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> We need a crew.
> To anyone who goes up, I'll give you RTA time free.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


You should give out free a-pillar treatments instead. Bet we'd get a much better turn-out.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I've get a few 2x4 ft sheets of 2" thick roxul still left. Don't tempt me. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I have been trying to RTA mine all day. Damn, it is hot outside. Being in a big black truck isn't helping either.


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't go, it's my daughter's birthday. That sucks I really wanted to go to this one. I was at the last one though, all by me lonesome with Peter Lutz and Robert Hilton.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Apparently a couple big names will be there...


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Apparently a couple *big names* will be there...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


Well I figured you be there since your an Hour away... 

What other big names ?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Cash$$$ for top 10 sq round


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

got frozen t shirts ready


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

audioxincsq said:


> got frozen t shirts ready


Now that's thinking ahead. 

Steve, will there be outlets for charging? If so, what length cords are needed?


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

audioxincsq said:


> got frozen t shirts ready


Now that's thinking ahead. 

Steve, will there be outlets for charging? If so, what length cords are needed?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

It's gonna be hot!

Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah....and I have been fixing my air conditioning in my truck for two days instead of tuning. And, I lost all my settings in my radio doing so. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I just put a new headunit and processor in. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I just put a new headunit and processor in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


Everybody's prepping their excuses.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

pionkej said:


> Everybody's prepping their excuses.


I don't need an excuse....I honestly suck at tuning. :laugh: Lucky for me I documented my last settings in my Excel speadsheet.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

bigbubba said:


> I don't need an excuse....I honestly suck at tuning. :laugh: Lucky for me I documented my last settings in my Excel speadsheet.


I haven't manually tuned in a while. I've saved my previous scores, so we'll see if John>MS8 tomorrow.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

i've been tuning but MAN, I forgot how much I hate starting fresh. especially as hot as it is. i'm getting to the point where I don't care. about to call it quits and just clean up the dust and clothes from the inside of the car. lol.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

going out on a limb here but...

I just removed my pioneer p99 and bluetooth module. Am going to put it up f/s here in the next couple days when I get a chance to take pictures and all that jazz. if anyone going to the show tomorrow is interested in buying it for about $75 less than I'd ask for in the classifieds section, let me know. I can box it all up and bring it with me if you're seriously interested. would be looking for $875 cash.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

pionkej said:


> Everybody's prepping their excuses.


I have no excuses. It is what it is. I show up, I'm judged and then I keep driving to my next project.....LOL

Chuck

Edit: I'm 3 hours away from Florence...I have a truck full of tools, clothes and traveling crap I carry, I just called my PM to tell him I'm competing and will be late for my next project. I'm doing this!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ I thought you might not be making it since I didn't hear from you about tonight.

i'm going to try to get there earlier than planned tomorrow. hopefully around 9am. see you guys there! and wear sunscreen (I'm serious)!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I've got a ripping toothache. If anyone has anything stronger than Tylenol it would be greatly appreciated if you shared. 5:15am...I'm up...time to shower...start driving.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats to Chuck who won it all today!


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Congrats to Steve Head 1st - Xtreme and 1st Top 10 round

Erin - 1st modex

Chuck - Best of show!!

Thats all I know folks!


----------



## pimpndahoz (Dec 11, 2011)

Congratulations guys, wish I could've made that one.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## iroc2nv (May 15, 2009)

Congrats Erin !!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks, Jim. 


Sent from my iPhone. Pardon the grammar.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks to all that made it!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. I still don't know how I ended up with BOS?
It was great to see everyone again and meet Steve and Lee. Next is the 2 day 2x event in Columbus, OH.
Steve Cook said he really liked the front stage and we all know I need to work on my sub. The sub issues will be worked on in the near future. And thanks to Steve for hosting the event.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yep, thanks, Steve for hosting it! 
And thank goodness the rain held off. 


See you all at The Vinny!?


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Steve thanks for bein a great host, ur shop is really awesome and so is the 'Lanche! Bein able to park in the AC was a lifesaver sir...cant thank ya enough! Lookin forward to the Vinny to debut some needed changes and support the crew. Chuck good to meet ya, Erin too. Congrats to the Team Arc trophy machine Robert Hilton who left with another armful! Oh an Chuck, I know we discussed a multitude of things, but dont forget, you have an important deadline for the Vinny......I issued you the challenge, and your lungs and heart are gonna thank you  You can do it man!!!!!!


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

BTW did anyone else get bad heartburn from Rick's BBQ.? Few hours into the drive I was in bad shape and when ure in BFE...no Tums to be had


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Steve, see you soon


----------

